# Can anyone help?



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm coming on here to ask for some help. I am a college student at GCSU in Milledgeville. Anyways, I have land off of HWY 88 between Sandersville and Wrens on the Ogeechee river. Well, due to complications with my dad, I don't want to hunt there anymore (mainly due to safety concerns on my part). And I would just like to know if there are any clubs or places that may have some openings? Would like to be closer to Milledgeville area. Also, I bow hunt only. Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 15, 2012)

network with other GCSU students and your former high school sphere of influence for a spot to hunt, check out national forest and wma's near your college or look on this website for club openings. You may find a bow only club. and stay in College! Good luck and sorry about your old spot!


----------



## adavis (Oct 15, 2012)

Graduated from there 17 years ago! Struck up a conversation with my landlord one day and he invited me to hunt with him several times on his club. Off 212 somewhere. Start talking and asking around you never know who will have ability to let you go hunt.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

adavis said:


> Graduated from there 17 years ago! Struck up a conversation with my landlord one day and he invited me to hunt with him several times on his club. Off 212 somewhere. Start talking and asking around you never know who will have ability to let you go hunt.



I have tried looking around, but so far I have been very unsuccessful lately.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

westcobbdog said:


> network with other GCSU students and your former high school sphere of influence for a spot to hunt, check out national forest and wma's near your college or look on this website for club openings. You may find a bow only club. and stay in College! Good luck and sorry about your old spot!



I'd like to find a bow only club, but right now I'd just like to find


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

ttt


----------



## papachaz (Oct 15, 2012)

you only get one dad. make up with him and go hunt your spot, if something were to happen before you two make up, you'll regret it the rest of your life


----------



## JWarren (Oct 15, 2012)

You might walk over to Bayne's Army and Navy on South Wayne and ask them. They are nice folks and invite students over to hang out at the store when they get burned or bummed out on school. My son is a freshman there and he frequents the store for some more cultural stimulation.


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

papachaz said:


> you only get one dad. make up with him and go hunt your spot, if something were to happen before you two make up, you'll regret it the rest of your life



I have previously stated that I have attempted multiple times to make everything work out with my dad. I am at my last resort


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 15, 2012)

JWarren said:


> You might walk over to Bayne's Army and Navy on South Wayne and ask them. They are nice folks and invite students over to hang out at the store when they get burned or bummed out on school. My son is a freshman there and he frequents the store for some more cultural stimulation.



I was actually offered a job there haha. I may be takin the job soon and then seein where that takes me


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 16, 2012)

anybody else? There has to be some more on here with some ideas


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Oct 16, 2012)

???


----------



## sman (Oct 16, 2012)

Send gutpile a private message.  He was in a nice club there last yr.


----------



## Stan17 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Got what you are looking for*

Call me 478-232-2826


----------



## mossberg500 (Oct 16, 2012)

Pm sent


----------



## littlewolf (Oct 16, 2012)

Cedar Creek has a bow only area on the north end...prolly half hour from you.


----------



## timber ghost (Oct 18, 2012)

pm sent...


----------



## anhieser (Oct 19, 2012)

Is McIntyre too far?  About 30 minutes from Millidgeville.  Can check with the other members if you like.


----------

